# how much banamine for a dog?



## StaceyRosado

My dog Lucky is walking on 3 legs. My mom said she was playing with him and he came back limping. 

He is a german shepherd hound mix. 

Right now Lucky is only walking on 3 legs and favoring the toes more then anything so I think he probably sprained it. 

Anyone know how much banamine I can give him? Thanks


----------



## 4hmama

Don't know about banamine, but you can give him an asprin...NO tylenol - but asprin is okay.


----------



## StaceyRosado

banamine is aspirin


----------



## toth boer goats

Banamine can be hard on the dogs ...so be careful with it...you can use coated aspirin instead .....it may be kinda the same...but ..it is less damaging ....give with food...but if not....this is all.... I could find ...on a dosage for dogs...looked everywhere on the net....hope it helps......I am not a vet ...so be careful... :thumb:

Flunixin meglumine (Banamine, Shering-Plough)
Flunixin meglumine is a potent injectable NSAIA, which is particularly good for intestinal pain. We use it frequently in treating the pain associated with parvovirus intestinal disease in dogs and for treating post surgical stomach pain. In dogs, the dose is 0.1-0.5 mg /pound. It is best not to give this medication for more than two or three days.

This is where I found it...
http://www.lowchensaustralia.com/health/pain.htm

If he has a sprained toe or even broke ....wrap with vetrap ...not to lose and not to tight....make sure... you check periodically... to see if ..there is still Circulation and it isn't to tight ....you may have to duct tape the top area...so it won't slip off..... change weekly.....until better...doing this helps stabilize the toe to allow healing ....sticks out like a sore toe(thumb). :wink: ........if he takes it off .....then get one of those head cones... try to limit his activity.... good luck.... :hug:


----------



## OhCee

We did a use Banamine when I worked in Vet hospitals, but there are better options for pain management, IMO. We used it on horses and livestock, injections direct into affected joints.We did not use it on dogs- there have been major side effects in dogs getting ulcers, and if an anticoagulant is also introduced, they can bleed out. I would use Rimadyl, or even aspirin over Banamine. Here is a list of meds and dosages for dog pain meds: http://www.vetinfo.com/dpain.html


----------



## cdtrum

Rimadyl is what my vet has given my pups post-op.......but he has also told me I can use baby aspirin also, I prefer aspirin...I always worry about meds and thier liver, as aspirin is less harsh........Hope your pup is better soon Stacey!


----------



## Trace

I 200% agree with Toth on the enteric coated aspirin.

I tablet should be fine - one a day is usually enough.

This is what my old farm vet in CO told me to give to my BC's when they got sore from ebing out riding all day.

Good luck.


----------



## sweetgoats

They also have a VetRX aspirin FOR dogs. I give it to my poor baby that is so old and crippled. He does a lot better on it and they are beef flavored and they love them.


----------



## StaceyRosado

ok its actually his shoulder not his paw.

he has mastered the 3 legged hop poor thing


----------



## toth boer goats

> I 200% agree with Toth on the enteric coated aspirin.
> 
> I tablet should be fine - one a day is usually enough.
> This is what my old farm vet in CO told me to give to my BC's when they got sore from ebing out riding all day.
> Good luck.


 Thank you Trace... :thumb: :hug: 
Poor Lucky...ouch....hope it is nothing Serious with his shoulder....
You have gotten alot of great advice....Stacey.... hope it is helpful.... :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado

I gave him one aspirin - we will see how he does -- he is in a lot of pain I know it because he didnt even get up to greet me


----------



## toth boer goats

I will pray... that he will get better soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## maple hill farm tina

Stacey, 
My dad always says not to give animals pain meds for limping (if it's just a sprain and there's not a break or a wound). He says that the pain is what tells them to stay off of the leg so it can heal. According to him, if they're given pain medication, they can strain it further because they try to use it again before it's healed. I know it's always my first instinct to ease the pain, but he's reminded me several times that animals are smarter than humans are (dad's words) and the pain has a purpose. 
-Tina


----------

